# Pixelbild / Charakter erstellen



## S-AGE (12. April 2009)

Hi!

Ist es in Photoshop (oder evtl in Illusrator) möglich, so eine Figur wie z.B. http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5420/unbenannt1kopiefkp.jpg sowas aus einer Fotovorlage zu machen, möglichst etwas detaillierter als das Beispiel bzw. mehr Pixel? ^^ Bin auf diese Seite gestoßen http://gas13.ru/v3/pixelart/isometric_pixel_art.php aber ich versteh da leider die Tutorials nicht -.-


----------



## ink (14. April 2009)

Moin
Einfacher Weg: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...338478-mosaik-verpixelung-bitte-um-hilfe.html

Pixelart: http://tutorialblog.org/pixel-art-tutorials/
http://www.newtutorials.com/pixel-art-tutorial.htm

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. April 2009)

Hi,
als kleiner Anreiz noch die Webseite http://www.eboy.com .
Ansonsten die Frage meinerseits warum verstehst du die Tutorials nicht?
Kannst du kein Englisch oder was ist der Grund?

Wenns am Englisch liegt dann kannst du die Webseite mit http://translate.google.com/ übersetzen lassen.
Bei technischen stehen wir dir natürich auch gerne zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße


----------

